# Script für editierbare Tabellen



## Siln (5. September 2006)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Script für eine editierbare Tabelle.
Wundert mich das ich bei google nichts verwertbares gefunden habe... auch die 3-5 threads zum thema "editierbare tabelle" hier im forum haben mir nicht weiter geholfen.

Ich habs jetzt geschafft Inhalte einer Tabelle ausgeben zu lassen, das habe ich so gemacht:

```
<?php
$dbhost = 'x';
$dbname = 'x';
$dbpass = 'x';
$dbuser = 'x';

$connection=mysql_connect($dbhost, $dbuser, $dbpass) or die
("Verbindungsversuch fehlgeschlagen");

mysql_select_db($dbname, $connection) or die("Konnte die Datenbank nicht waehlen.");

$sql = "SELECT * FROM catalog ORDER BY id";
if( $_GET['sort'] == 'desc' )
{
  $sql .= ' desc';
} else {
  $sql .= ' asc';
}

$catalog_query = mysql_query($sql) or die("Anfrage nicht erfolgreich");

$anzahl = mysql_num_rows($catalog_query);
echo "Anzahl der Datensätze: $anzahl";
?>

<table width="100%" border="1" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" class="pixel">
    <tr>
        <td class="th">ID</td>
        <td class="th">Catalog</td>
	<td class="th">Release</td>
        <td class="th">Label</td>
	<td class="th">Album</td>
    </tr>
<?php
while ($cat = mysql_fetch_array($catalog_query)){
?>
    <tr>
        <td class="tt"><?=$cat['id']?></td>
        <td class="tt"><?=$cat['cat']?></td>
	<td class="tt"><?=$cat['release']?></td>
        <td class="tt"><?=$cat['label']?></td>
	<td class="tt"><?=$cat['album']?></td>
     </tr>
<?php
}
?>
```
Ich habe leider keinen Schimmer wie ich das editierbar machen kann bzw. wie ich die forms dort richtig in den Code einbinde. Für Hilfestellungen oder verweise auf Scripts etc. wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. September 2006)

Schau mal in diesen Thread, da hab ich vor Kurzem ein recht umfangreiches Beispiel gepostet. Im 6. Post findest Du den funktionsfaehigen Code, der von mir zuvor gepostete Code hatte noch eine kleine Macke.


----------



## Siln (6. September 2006)

Super, vielen Dank! Das hilft mir auf jeden Fall schon mal ein ganzes Stückchen weiter.


----------

